# Mutt



## Ross (Sep 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice Schwinn !  What year & is it ? Ballooneer of middleweight ?


----------



## Ross (Sep 20, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Nice Schwinn !  What year & is it ? Ballooneer of middleweight ?



'53, balloon.   Rescue,  put out for trash!  I'm doing it for a buddy....locking springer, American Flyer badge. (Louisville Cycle). Thanks.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 20, 2018)

Need any parts?  I might have a stem & head set


----------



## Ross (Sep 20, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Need any parts? I might have a stem & head set




Nah, thanks, it was rideable before I started. Again, Thanks, Ross. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a small fleet of Schwinn straight bar hornets & panthers
A few are motored to


----------

